# COOLANT TEMP SENSORS



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

There are two part numbers, the sensors are different but look similar.

radiator sensor


More Information for ACDELCO 2134688



engine sensor


More Information for ACDELCO 55591401



Both locations need the correct sensor.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

They are interchangeable, I did a lot of tests related to the cooling system in the past and these 2 parts don't have any different behavior. Also if you look at the description that is the same for both. Somewhere else they mention about "gold pin" for one of them but when I had both new parts in my hand I didn't see any different color for the pins. It is ok to use the "right" PN but if you can't find one type or you have a spare, just use it without any fear!


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> They are interchangeable, I did a lot of tests related to the cooling system in the past and these 2 parts don't have any different behavior. Also if you look at the description that is the same for both. Somewhere else they mention about "gold pin" for one of them but when I had both new parts in my hand I didn't see any different color for the pins. It is ok to use the "right" PN but if you can't find one type or you have a spare, just use it without any fear!
> View attachment 294129


some members here have reported using tin on both locations and ended up with issues. Replaced water outlet with gold and issues went away.


----------



## BDR1973 (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the help. It turned out to be the coolant reservoir leak and replaced it with a Dorman one. So far the AC HAS NOT SHUT OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP. Getting the bugs worked out one by one.


----------



## Maqcro1 (Apr 29, 2019)

BDR1973 said:


> Thanks for the help. It turned out to be the coolant reservoir leak and replaced it with a Dorman one. So far the AC HAS NOT SHUT OFF DUE TO HIGH ENGINE TEMP. Getting the bugs worked out one by one.


Thanks for coming back with results


----------

